# General > Business >  Highland Development Plan Consultation Gets Under Way

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Highland Development Plan Consultation Gets Under Way* 

 A 10-week public consultation gets under way on Friday 24 September on The Highland Council's Highland wide Local Development Plan, which represents the Council's land use vision, strategy and principal, general policies for the whole Highland Council area except that part within the Cairngorms National Park Authority boundary.    The deadline for comments is 5 pm on Friday 3 December.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

